#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  The new iPhone (5)

## Cthulhu

Looks like Apple picked a good ally in Gou...

Foxconn CEO Terry Gou: iPhone 5 will put Samsung’s Galaxy S III to shame | 9to5Mac | Apple Intelligence

Foxconn CEO Terry Gou: iPhone 5 will put Samsungs Galaxy S III to shame

According to several local reports, Foxconns Terry Gou made some pretty bold statements at Hon Hai Precisions annual meeting of shareholders on Monday. While there are a few translations, all seem to claim Gou urged customers to wait for the iPhone 5, saying that the new model will put Samsungs Galaxy III to shame. A report from Focus Taiwan quoted China Times:

Gou said he has made it a lifetime goal to defeat Samsung  a company with a track record of snitching on its competitors. He was referring to Samsungs action in 2010 of snitching on four Taiwanese companies in an investigation by the European Commission on price-fixing in the flat panel industrySamsung was exempted from the investigation by serving as a tainted witness.  Gou also urged consumers to wait for the launch of Apples iPhone 5, saying that the new model will put Samsungs Galaxy III to shame.

Gou also apparently claimed that Foxconns Sakai plant has an exclusive agreement with Corning Inc., an American manufacturer of glass, on large panel supply, and his competitors will not be able to secure any such material if they wished to. We are going to wait to see if Foxconn issues a statement regarding these quotes, because we know a couple of stories in recent months misquoted Gou

I respect the Japanese and especially like their execution and communication styles, Gou said, Unlike the Koreans, they will not hit you from behind.

----------


## Gerbil

> “I respect the Japanese and especially like their execution and communication styles,” Gou said, “Unlike the Koreans, they will not hit you from behind.”


Tell that to the residents of Nanking.

----------


## Cthulhu

What does a 50 year old wartime situation have to do with consumer electronics?

Besides, Terry Gou is Taiwanese.

----------


## harrybarracuda

How many FoxConn employees have died making Apple shit for peanuts so they can sell it for hundreds and pocket the cash?

Such an ethical company.

So the iPhone 5 will have a large screen as I predicted, in an attempt at catching up Samsung. So predictable, and essentially just copying other people's ideas as usual.

----------


## larvidchr

^  :rofl: 

I don't care about your fascination with Android products and Windows I am sure they are great for what they are and have millions of satisfied happy costumers, but you have moved into an alternate fantasy universe Harry.

It is Samsung (and everybody else :Wink: ) desperately trying to catch up and has been for years, with phones, mp3 players, sleek desktops, tablets etc.
Apple is the innovator time and again introducing the new products and standards everyone haplessly then try to catch up to, all serious tech experts, testers, and the financial markets agree, so no one except blog nutters and Belgian homos is in doubt about that point.

Samsung have finally come just about on par with their Galaxy S lll, although there is reported niggles in smooth program execution, and the screen has reached maximum size for a phone to fit comfortably in a pocket, and it is still no better than the Iphone retina apart from the extra real estate, the Galaxy S lll is the only single phone yet to reach Iphone 4 S level, but it is of-cause still made of plastic. So Android producers have yet a way to go.

On the Tablet side no one is even near the iPad in complete form and function, and that includes the new windows tablets just announced, and it will take considerable time before Apple will see real serious competition on that front.

Meanwhile on the laptop side of things the new Mac-book retina screens is world beaters in image quality.

Apple will comfortably continue to be the world leaders in High End small business and home computers, tablets and phones, they are expensive but that is hardly a surprise since the program execution, quality of materials, design and finish is just on another level.

 :Smile:

----------


## joepaai

Quite correct - good to see someone knows what they are talking about for once

----------


## Cthulhu

Ditto ^ & ^^ 

Well said - what is Harry going on about this time?

If what Terry Gou his perps holds true the next iPhone will be painful for Samsung - furthermore, there won't be just one in September. ;-)

----------


## FailSafe

I just dropped my HTC Desire HD and put a hairline crack in the screen- it still works, but someone is going to get my smartphone business pretty soon- I prefer the Android platform for a phone- I really like my iPad, but Apple will have to come up with something very cool to get my baht for an iPhone 5.

----------


## Cthulhu

Wait until the end of September. ;-)

----------


## baldrick

dream on nutters

the iphone 4 s is attractive to girls and male poseurs

anyone who wants a machine to do more than play angry birds steers well clear of the overhyped  fashion accessory with its "retina display"

----------


## larvidchr

> dream on nutters
> 
> the iphone 4 s is attractive to girls and male poseurs
> 
> anyone who wants a machine to do more than play angry birds steers well clear of the overhyped  fashion accessory with its "retina display"


I'm sure the worlds most valuable company and the 365.000.000 costumers who up till two months ago have bought an iOS device is very concerned about what you think baldrick, and spend just as much time as you brooding about it and post's obsessed rubbish on threads about android and windows products  :mid: 

And the poseur effect is sadly long gone for those that cared :mid:  , I highly doubt that you at more than a few feet's distance can distinguish between the real thing and the multiple cheap plastic android copy devices looking just like an real iphone, it's the negative side of astounding success I suppose  :Wink:   :rofl: 

You go on and be happy with your preferred products, rest assured that I for one do not begrudge you that pleasure, and am not the slightest bit jealous for multiple very obvious reasons, you know just as I am not jealous about my maids parents tin shack home, or the people buying Black Label, Diesel, Armani or Lacoste T-shirts for 100 bath in Mikes shopping mall, frankly it is none of my business. 



Do try not to get too emotional about this, it is very strange how obsessed about others choices people can get, especially considering that it does not concern or affect them personally in the slightest way, it is nothing more than different products aimed at slightly different market segments with different expectations and requirements. As long as the costumers on both sides are happy what's it then to others sticking their nose in, a stupid waste of time IMO.

----------


## Mr Earl

^you don't like my tin shack!



 :finger:

----------


## larvidchr

never said that :kma: whatever float's your eh.... bowels is just fine with me.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Do try not to get too emotional about this, it is very strange how obsessed about others choices people can get, especially considering that it does not concern or affect them personally in the slightest way


Yeah, it's certainly weird how emotional people like Baldrick seem to get about an issue that should have no bearing on their life - he has his preferred product, so why does it concern him what 365,000,000 others use. I've observed the same emotional obsessiveness and what appears to be begrudging of others in HarryBarracuda and Butterfly (though butterfly seems to just be a curmudgeonly troll). They don't seem to comprehend that what works for them doesn't necessarily work for others, or the other way around - and what should it matter, really?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I have a ten year old, $100 Nokia. It sends/receives texts and calls. Job done..............

----------


## larvidchr

> I have a ten year old, $100 Nokia. It sends/receives texts and calls. Job done..............


A friend of mine bought two smartphones (one an iphone) last time out here, he got frustrated with both ditched them and ended up buying the simplest model he could find that would store a few favorite numbers and just make calls, happy as pig shit after he was. One thing is good for some and not for others.

----------


## baldrick

> it is very strange how obsessed about others choices people can get, especially considering that it does not concern or affect them personally in the slightest way


where is the emotion ?

I just find it hilarious that so many people spend the time waving their  idevices at all of us and declaring how good they are - when we know that phrases like "retina display" and "aluminium unibody" are just marketing cliches for their retarded congregations

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Yep. Phone company keeps giving me free phones - most recently an I phone 4. My wife and kids get them all.

----------


## baldrick

> the worlds most valuable company


is going to get more valuable as the drones empty their wallets to keep up with the fashion as decreed by the marketing priests at apple

fear not sheep - they do love you and your money




> *Every iPhone accessory you own is now obsolete* 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the form factor and actual size are still unknown, TechCrunch has independently verified that Apple is working on adding a 19-pin port, replacing the current 30-pin port, to the new iPhone. It is a move that will surely send shocks through the iPhone accessory ecosystem.
> 
> The new port, partially shown in this Mobilefun post as well as in this video, is similar in size to the Thunderbolt port available on many MacBook devices but I’ve been told by three independent manufacturers that the pin-out will be different.
> 
> Apple’s 30-pin ports have been the standard since Apple released the third generation iPod. The connectors offered structural stability when connecting to most accessories but it’s clear – especially with the introduction of the MagSafe 2 port – Apple is more concerned with space savings inside each device.
> ...

----------


## Mr Earl

Mind you I got a macbook and I really like newer snow leopard OS.
Right now I'm in an motel in Chumpon with the new Lenovo netbook thing with win7 and Have both the SGS1 an the GT-P1000T plugged in and they are all just fucking gee-wizzing away. All for less than half the price of one MBA. (I'd love to have the new MBA with Lion, but simply cant justify the expense)

I like mac OS but the win7 has come a long way and is no fucking slouch as far as the technical support available, Better than XP from what I can see so far.
As far as hardware goes there's no comparison; the Samsung sgs1 and Lenovo far excel my old macbook and current ip4s.
I rather save my money for motorcycles and airplane tickets. Computers/smartphone/tablets they all pretty much get the job done.

----------


## Mojo

> Quite correct - good to see someone knows what they are talking about for once


Utter BS.

What Apple did was re-invented music player with their iPod. Success was based on the user interface. 

They did bring the iPhone that was the thing on user interface again but that was years ago. On usability and UI in general they been overrun years ago. First Android and now latest Windows Phone which is the new number one in that field. The iOS app grid is badly outdated and unless they bring something new and better than competition on widget/live tile front to show real time updates and content they are busted for good.

iPad hardly was a new idea although Apple did it in style and got superior package out. But it is still closed media consumption device. MS new Surface is full blood business machine with local connectivity and full office solutions and will be the leader in business applications.

Apple is very good on marketing and establishing the cult following they have. Take the new iOS for example. They announce new features as their innovation like voice commands opening apps in Siri, something that has been around long time in Android. Other one is the ability to reject call with automatic sms, again something that Nokia symbian phones have done for decades. So as said they are merery copying againg but with their clever marketing get their customers to praise these new innovations to all who listens.

I could go on and start comparing macbook air's with new Lenovo ultrabooks but can't be bothered. If you have the money and honestly think your getting the best there is up to you. Myself i prefer to select each device based on my personal needs and availability regardless of the hype of the day whatever it might be.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The iPhlop 5 is playing catch up with the SIII. Funny thing is that Samsung already have the next iteration in the works for the Christmas season. Poor old Apple, they can't keep up.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by joepaai
> 
> 
> Quite correct - good to see someone knows what they are talking about for once
> 
> 
> Utter BS


Seriously, why are you guys all so angry and so emotional?

----------


## harrybarracuda

They call it "Made for iphone". I call it "Made for Idiots".




> *Apple's iPhone 5 connector said to be a control freak*
> 
>   30-pin? Nope. Micro-USB? Nope. Power grab? Yup
>  By Rik Myslewski in San Francisco • Get more from this author
>  Posted in Mobile, 22nd June 2012 20:52 GMT
>    Rumors that the iPhone's familiar 30-pin connector will be replaced  in the iPhone 5 with a Micro-USB port have riled the fanbois universe,  inciting charges of planned obsolecense and worse. New reports, however,  point not to a standard Micro-USB port, but a new – and proprietary –  Apple port.
>   A bit of background: in case you missed it, a video surfaced early this month from the parts punters at eTrade Supply  which showed a supposed iPhone 5 case with a hole for a new, smaller  connector to replace the familiar 30-pin connector that's been around  since the third-generation iPod was released in April 2003.
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, Daffy and Larvid, how fucking gullible are you to keep spouting this shit when it's so obvious you're getting shafted every time?

Twats.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh dear, plus their employees are as thick as shit.

Apple Customer Denied iPad For Speaking Farsi? [via 9to5Mac] - YouTube

----------


## Mojo

> Originally Posted by Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by joepaai
> ...


More like bored to death on iFans and their blind faith. When i think of it all religions seem to have same effect on me....

----------


## Cthulhu

> More like bored to death on iFans and their blind faith. When i think of it all religions seem to have same effect on me....


I don't see you obsessively posting and cross-posting away in all manners of threads - I'm mostly referring to guys like HB or Baldrick, who seem particularly obsessed and driven by some sort of emotional issue... while utterly devoid of any passion for anything at all.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> dream on nutters
> 
> the iphone 4 s is attractive to girls and male poseurs
> 
> anyone who wants a machine to do more than play angry birds steers well clear of the overhyped  fashion accessory with its "retina display"


At last, nail on the head.  

I couldn't bring myself to own an Ipad or phone, it's just too gay.  I have no intention of buying a new Samsung either for that matter!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ quite right, JJ - you need an Xperia.  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

> I don't see you obsessively posting and cross-posting away in all manners of threads - like I do


fixed that for you

----------


## Mojo

> Originally Posted by Mojo
> 
> 
> More like bored to death on iFans and their blind faith. When i think of it all religions seem to have same effect on me....
> 
> 
> I don't see you obsessively posting and cross-posting away in all manners of threads - I'm mostly referring to guys like HB or Baldrick, who seem particularly obsessed and driven by some sort of emotional issue... while utterly devoid of any passion for anything at all.


So you just quoted my post then...

Honestly, they are just responding the gospel spread on these forums by some posters in the apple bandwagon.

----------


## Cthulhu

Uh huh.... Suuuuure.

That's why they *start* intentionally derisive threads. They must have a time machine. 

You guys are equally entertaining to the conspiracy nuts on the other threads - in fact, uncannily alike in your manner or "arguing".

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Your definition of "intentionally derisive" equates to the rest of the world as "offensively factual" as far as you are concerned.

----------


## Butterfly

> ^ quite right, JJ - you need an Xperia.


the Xperia looks quite nice I have to admit,

----------


## Bettyboo

^ oh dear... I'm gonna sell it now if it's that gay!  :Sad:

----------


## Cthulhu

> ^ oh dear... I'm gonna sell it now if it's that gay!


Yeah, endorsement by Butterfly = kiss of death.

You see, Butterfly is actually humorously entertaining in his trolling - HB is just pathetically bitter (albeit no less entertaining, though only for a little while).

----------


## Butterfly

^ says the man who shave his balls and arms  :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ how much would you charge to shave his balls for him, Paps? FoC?

----------


## hazz

with that sickening thought in my poor innocent mind, i'm off to walk through the udd demo

----------


## Cthulhu

It's amazing and gratifying how much girls enjoy a man with clean shaven cock and balls. ;-)

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Oh fucking hell we have another socal on our hands!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

^^ yes, ladyboys do also but you knew that already

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh look, Jobs inane moralising reaching out from the grave! And I love how they had to modify it to stop it calling the Lumia the best smartphone.

 :Smile: 




> *Siri loses some sex appeal, literally*
> 
> Paul Ferson 					 					16 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
>   			 				 	Siri has been a big selling point for Apple's iPhone 4S. When it was  demonstrated for the first time, Siri became an electronic sensation.  Voice commands became the big reason for the iPhone 4S sales rocketing,  instead of the internal changes allowing for improved performance. Siri  could be used for a great deal of different things, and it wasn't long  before it began to be used for comedic effect. With Siri you could have  your iPhone call you "Sugar Daddy", or any other title you wanted. You  could even set Siri up to insult people if it was being used in a retail  display unit, as some pranksters did. This won't last forever though.
>   	Thanks to a tip from Neowin reader Ari David, it seems that Apple is  removing that feature. Any attempts to get Siri to respond in a sexual  manner will be given a negative response now as the voice assistant will  not reply with a sexual or derogatory statement. This even applies to  the aforementioned "Sugar Daddy". When prompted, Siri will refer to you  as "Sugar", but not as "Sugar Daddy", for Apple has updated it to  recognize the definition of a sugar daddy. Obviously, this makes the  iPhone's voice assistant more suitable for kids to use. Previously, it  was open to abuse from others who may have changed settings to allow  other, not so friendly names, to be used.
>   	This is not the first time Apple has updated Siri quietly. Previously, Siri would tell users that the Lumia 900 was the best smartphone.  Apple disagreed, and changed Siri's response to reply that the iPhone  4S was the best smartphone. Even after Apple's silent change, Siri still  secretly wanted you to be using a Lumia 900.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Unbelievable that people will pay to be locked in to Apple's cash grab.




> Sun, Jun 24 2012 						| 						Published in News *New iPhone 5 MagSafe dock connector will force you to buy all new accessories*
> 
>   					 						By: Stuff Staff 
>  Rumours of a new iPhone 5 dock connector are persisting – just yesterday we caught wind of plans  to shrink the existing 31-pin dock connector to a smaller 19-pin one,  and now the latest whispering suggest that the new iPhone 5 charger will  be a MagSafe-like affair, offering easy magnetic attachment.
>  It’s not all good news, though. *One TechCrunch commenter claims to  have heard from “an engineer who is working in the phone world” that the  new iPhone 5 dock connector will contain a verification chip. That  means only officially licensed ‘Made for Apple’ accessories will work with the iPhone 5 – so you can wave goodbye to cheap chargers bought on eBay.*
>  If true, Apple will have much tighter control over the accessory  market, which could be a good or bad thing, depending on how you look at  it. Tighter control will result it better quality accessories, but  expect prices to be ramped up in the process.
>  As always, we’ll never know till after the dust has settled on  Apple’s iPhone 5 launch – so we’ll be taking these rumours with the  obligatory hefty dose of salt.
>  Check our our iPhone 5 rumour roundup for the latest speculation surrounding Apple’s next gen iPhone.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This looks useful and reasonably priced (not from Apple, obviously).




> *JuiceBuddy claims world's most portable iPhone charger title*
> 
> 		 		 			 				By Adam Williams
> _01:36 June 25, 2012_
> 
>  3 Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cthulhu

> That means only officially licensed Made for Apple accessories will work with the iPhone 5  so you can wave goodbye to cheap chargers bought on eBay.


That's because most cheap chargers bought on eBay are a piece of crap that can potentially damage or destroy your device - because they are built by piece of crap chinese manufacturers that don't care if they are doing a good job, or not.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Who are you trying to kid? iI's because Apple wants to make sure it's the only game in town, to maximise the amount of revenue it can screw out of gullible fanbois like yourself.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Who are you trying to kid? iI's because Apple wants to make sure it's the only game in town, to maximise the amount of revenue it can screw out of gullible fanbois like yourself.


You really don't know anything about electrical engineering, do you?

I guess, add that to your lack of knowledge about computer technology.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This has nothing to do with engineering, apart from the social kind.

Typical Apple rip-off behaviour, that's all.

----------


## Mojo

All of them are made in China sweatshops nowadays. From Nokia you might still get some top models coming our from their factory from Finland (which is closing soon as well).

Using 3rd party charger is not that big of a deal as long the output is in the range. And this connector thingy is nothing more than Apple forcing people to buy new doc, new speakers and so on. It won't take a month after launch all shops in China pushing out their products with the new connector.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Don't be daft, Foxconn employees will be knocking them out alongside the phone itself for $1 a 12-hour day if they're lucky.

----------


## Cthulhu

> All of them are made in China sweatshops nowadays. From Nokia you might still get some top models coming our from their factory from Finland (which is closing soon as well).
> 
> Using 3rd party charger is not that big of a deal as long the output is in the range. And this connector thingy is nothing more than Apple forcing people to buy new doc, new speakers and so on. It won't take a month after launch all shops in China pushing out their products with the new connector.


I'll assume that this is totally a pearls before swine effort, but here goes:

Ken Shirriff's blog: Apple iPhone charger teardown: quality in a tiny expensive package

and

Ken Shirriff's blog: Tiny, cheap, and dangerous: Inside a (fake) iPhone charger

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fuck chargers, it's an ugly fucking phone anyway, cover it up with one of these:

MiLi PowerPack 4 for iPhone 4 - 3000Mah

----------


## Mojo

> I'll assume that this is totally a pearls before swine effort, but here goes:
> 
> Ken Shirriff's blog: Apple iPhone charger teardown: quality in a tiny expensive package
> 
> and
> 
> Ken Shirriff's blog: Tiny, cheap, and dangerous: Inside a (fake) iPhone charger


 :smiley laughing: 

Oh dear, he's found a charger that has not been manufactured to western safety standards and they even indicate it in the charger by not showing any compliance markings. Shocking.

Yet you could drop by in any IT mall pretty much anywhere and buy compliant chargers for $5.

----------


## Mojo

I'm not electrical engineer myself so it was a surprise to me that when the input is 110 - 230 V you get 340V shock if it goes wrong. Then again i never really understood how flux capacitors work.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Oh dear, he's found a charger that has not been manufactured to western safety standards and they even indicate it in the charger by not showing any compliance markings. Shocking.
> 
> Yet you could drop by in any IT mall pretty much anywhere and buy compliant chargers for $5.


Like I said - pearls before swine, for the most part.

The point is that most consumers have no clue, and *will* purchase the cheapest one, which ends up being a piece of shit, and potentially can damage your multi-$100 product.

Also, I am very surprised that, living there, you would actually imply that the "compliant" labels and "certifications" on a product coming from China and sold in Thailand are, genuinely, to be trusted? Seriously, this makes me gravitate between either genuine laughter, or pitying you for being so incredibly naïve.

This is the country that will sell you polyester socks with a "100% cotton" label, so you think the EC/compliance labels actually mean something?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Stop trying to fool people into thinking that Apple are trying to protect consumers. They are simply trying to give them no choice but over-priced, Apple-branded accessories.

Apple are the Rip Off Experts of the consumer world, and the only thing right in your report is how most of their customers "have no clue".

----------


## Cthulhu

What you repeatedly fail to grasp is that Apple has understood that looking out for the best interest of their consumers is also in the best interest of Apple -- because consumers will appreciate a product and a company that doesn't treat *them* as a product.

A hopeless dinosaur like yourself will never understand the fundamental difference between Apple and other companies like Google, or random PC makers.

To Google (or Facebook, et al) *you* and everyone else are the products, and their "products" are merely there to get consumers to give up their privacy and their personal data for Google et al to sell it. You aren't Google's "customer", you are the product.

To Apple, they manufacture products that they sell to their customers - and as such, the people using their product *are* their customers. Your data and information, with Apple, is not being sold to Google, to Facebook, or to book publishers, or anyone else.

The average consumer might not initially understand this, but over time comes to appreciate that they do not have the problems of their PC or Android using friends, when they use an Apple product.

Again, you are simply too verbissen to grasp that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What you repeatedly fail to grasp is that Apple has understood that  ripping off their consumers is also in the best  interest of Apple


Fixed that for you.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Sailing into trouble

HArry did you have an unfortunate experience as a child sitting under a tree in an Orchard? 

I have a spare time slot on Friday pm if you would like to sit on my couch and tell me all about it. :Smile: 

Sent on an APPLE DA DA DA DA

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Yes but we already know you are as bent as a 90 baht note, SIT.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cthulhu

> HArry did you have an unfortunate experience as a child sitting under a tree in an Orchard?


I keep thinking the same thing about him, but it really comes down to that, as any dinosaur, he feels left behind by technology he can't comprehend, so he ridicules it and lies about it by falsifying and fabricating information.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Unfortunately, Apple's technology is far from beyond comprehension; in fact most of the real idiots I know use their products.

But keep on trying the fanboi approach, I'll keep churning out the real news about Apple's failures, lies and deception.

----------


## Cthulhu

> I'll keep churning out lies and deception.


I think everyone knows that. 

Apple tech s pretty straight-forward, well, except to you - but the tech I'm talking about that befuddles you to no end is software. You don't grasp that it's about software, more than the hardware. You can have great specs - but shitty software nullifies it. 

Like all the low-end Chinese crap you swear by.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I won't cross post, but I'm sure people will read all about Apple's "You can't get viruses on a Mac" marketing blurb (or should I say "*Lie*") in the thread I posted about 600,000 Macs getting infected with a virus.

Yes, it's all about the bullshit, oh sorry, the Software, right?

 :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oooh, probably a good job it is "all about the Software".

 :Smile: 




> Apple MacBook Pro with Retina Display hit by ghosting issue
> 
> Posted on 25 Jun 2012 at 14:07
> 
> Apple's latest MacBook Pro with Retina Display is certainly an impressive machine - as our five-star review proves - but some users are reporting ghosting issues with the high-resolution display that leave them wondering if the technology is quite ready for prime-time use.
> 
> The MacBook Pro with Retina Display's main selling point, as the name suggests, is its high-resolution 2,880x1,800 display - a high enough resolution that the human eye, Apple claims, is unable to discern individual pixels. It's the same concept found in Apple's new iPad and iPhone 4 and 4S smartphones, but this is the first time it has been used in a 15in display.
> 
> It's also the first time people have noticed a ghosting issue which leaves a hazy version of previously-displayed images on the screen - a major problem in a top-end laptop aimed at creative types like photographers and videographers, who need to be able to trust what their display shows them.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Does the second beta come free if you've paid for the first one?

 :rofl: 




> NEWS
> Apple has given developers an updated version of its iOS 6 software ahead of a public release later this year.
> 
> It's the first such update to the software, which Apple provided to developers in beta form at its annual developers' conference earlier this month. Several more betas are expected ahead of a release to the general public, which Apple said will come in the fall.
> 
> Apple-centric blog 9to5mac has posted screenshots and a full change log of the update, which weighs in at 299MB for the iPhone 4S, 322MB for the iPhone 4, and 497MB for the third-generation iPad. No new features have been found, short of spinning gears within the over-the-air update settings menu, something Apple added as part of iOS 5 last year.

----------


## Cthulhu

I wonder if the affected displays were made by Samsung - what matters is they recognize it and swap it out. It's a material defect in batch.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Or, as we like to call it, "Cheap Chinese Shit".

 :rofl:

----------


## Cthulhu

Your favorite. You swear by it - surprised you're not into Apple stuff then...

Oh, right, you can't afford it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Are you joking? The price of an iPhone wouldn't buy me dinner at The Dome.

You don't seem to quite grasp the difference between "being able" to buy an iPhone and "being fucking dumb enough" to buy one.

Obviously you fall into both categories, whoop de fucking doo.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mojo

If anything Harry we need to admit that Apple marketing is second to none. What comes to creating customer perception of their products, brand loyalty and so on. I mean seems to work better than bible.

I mean the argument for quality and all that crap. iPhone is done in China at Foxconn sweat shop and costs $188 to make. Exactly in same range as others yet is sold for a premium for it's "quality components" and all that.

The design and UI was new back in it's day but while others are bringing new stuff out Apple is merely fixing bug's and creating new ones. There hasn't been anything new since the first one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I have always said Apple's marketing is superb, it's like they have these people mesmerised to open their wallets and hand over cash no matter how crap the product is. They invented the same fake supply throttling that Samsung are using now with the SIII. It just amazes me how many gullible people actually fall for it.

----------


## Cthulhu

^ yes, amazing, and here you are, the only one in the world smart enough to see through it, and assuming your role of knight in shining armor to "warn" all those victims, and steer them towards salvation ... (Cue the sound of angels singing)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh no, there are lots of companies that wish they knew what Apple put in the kool aid.

They're the biggest rip off merchants since the bloke who invented pebble pets.

By the way, are you going to answer my question? 

I'll ask it again, in case you missed it.

Have you jailbroken any of your Apple devices?

----------


## Cthulhu

I fail to see why asking me if I jailbroke any of my devices is of paramount importance to you.

- Have I ever jailbroken one of my devices? Yes, I have, because I was interested what all the brouhaha was all about.

- Is my "daily use" device jailbroken? Hell, no.

My experience has been that Jailbreaking:

- introduces serious instabilities and reliability issues.
- provides apps of a very low standard of quality (*).
- is populated by a demographic of mostly unprofessionals.
- made my devices less stable, and more battery hungry.
- kept my devices 1-2 generations of current operating systems behind.
(*) very few exceptions, and those two authors have now been hired by Apple.

In other words, it turned an iPhone effectively into the crap Android users are used to.

Hence, "Hell no!"

----------


## Cthulhu

> Oh no, there are lots of companies that wish they knew what Apple put in the kool aid.


I guess those companies are pretty dumb, because it's not rocket science. Why don't you "consult" with them, seeing as how you think you know it all?

----------


## baldrick

> because they are built by piece of crap chinese manufacturers that don't care if they are doing a good job, or not.


like foxconn ?




> Have I ever jailbroken one of my devices? Yes, I have


does that violate the EULA ?

and probably some US computer crimes act as you are fcuking with a computer owned by apple

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
>  Have I ever jailbroken one of my devices? Yes, I have
> 
> 
> does that violate the EULA ?
> 
> and probably some US computer crimes act as you are fcuking with a computer owned by apple


My goodness, you are such an extraordinarily badly informed moron:

U.S. Declares iPhone Jailbreaking Legal, Over Apple

Then again, that's no surprise - you're just another dinosaur that know how he is being left behind.





> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> because they are built by piece of crap chinese manufacturers that don't care if they are doing a good job, or not.
> 
> 
> like foxconn ?


Foxconn is not Chinese - as you are just further demonstrating your continued ignorance.

----------


## baldrick

> Foxconn is not Chinese - as you are just further demonstrating your continued ignorance.


Taiwanese are still chinese no matter what you think - and where are the majority of the factories ?




> My goodness, you are such an extraordinarily badly informed moron:  U.S. Declares iPhone Jailbreaking Legal, Over Apple  Then again, that's no surprise - you're just another dinosaur that know how he is being left behind.


why did apple even believe that it was illegal to start with ?  thats because the fcukwit marketing manager in charge - steve ( i'm dead ) jobs - still believed he personally owned all the hardware

mediocre hardware and infantile OS sold to the cult members at inflated prices - fashion accessories for the "special" people - snigger

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> Foxconn is not Chinese - as you are just further demonstrating your continued ignorance.
> 
> 
> Taiwanese are still chinese no matter what you think - and where are the majority of the factories ?


You seem to know very little about everything you talk about.

Maybe you should learn how Foxconn does business, and also how a successful company that works with Foxconn does business...

Terry Gou - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Forbidden City of Terry Gou - WSJ.com

Both excellent links - I don't, for a moment, even think you will actually read them.

----------


## baldrick

are you telling me that Terry Gou is not chinese ? or that the majority of foxconn factories are not in china ?

you do understand you are thought of as a sock puppet

----------


## Cthulhu

> are you telling me that Terry Gou is not chinese ? or that the majority of foxconn factories are not in china ?


You're confirming, then, that you haven't read the articles I linked to?  

Thus, confirming that you have no idea what you are talking about, and refusing to inform or educate yourself. As usual.

----------


## Cthulhu

> you do understand you are thought of as a sock puppet


... and I bet you think I'm a sock puppet for Steve Jobs -- which would be interesting, since you also keep repeating that he's dead. So, how's that work - and how does any of that affect the veracity (that's a word that means "truthfulness") of what I am saying?

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> ...


interesting story to read,

sounds like that guy is quite a success story,

----------


## baldrick

> Tai-Ming Gou,  (born October 8, 1950 )
> Gou's parents lived in mainland China's Shanxi Province before they fled to Taiwan in 1949, where Gou was born


tell me again that he is not chinese ?





> .. and I bet you think I'm a sock puppet for Steve Jobs -- which would be interesting, since you also keep repeating that he's dead. So, how's that work


got it in one - you are surely a high priest of the religion and I know he lives on in your heart

but the reality is the cnut is dead and your religion will slowly lose its momentum as the next tamagotchi rises to engage the attention of the self proclaimed "special" people

----------


## Butterfly

> but the reality is the cnut is dead and your religion will slowly lose its momentum


isn't what they said about Christians ? and here we are today,

don't discount the power of the iPods and the iTards, they are bread and wine for the lost souls, and the world has no shortage of those

----------


## Cthulhu

> Tai-Ming Gou,  (born October 8, 1950 )
> Gou's parents lived in mainland China's Shanxi Province before they fled to Taiwan in 1949, where Gou was born
> 			
> 		
> 
> tell me again that he is not chinese ?


Still haven't read those links, have you? Because the answer is right there, in those links.

I guess you will just continue to insist on showing off how ignorant you are.

Oh, and when saying "Chinese" - do you mean ethnically, politically, or geographically?



[QUOTE=baldrick;2141336]


> Tai-Ming Gou,  (born October 8, 1950 )
> Gou's parents lived in mainland China's Shanxi Province before they fled to Taiwan in 1949, where Gou was born


tell me again that he is not chinese ?





> ...but the reality is the cnut is dead and your religion will slowly lose its momentum as the next tamagotchi rises to engage the attention of the self proclaimed "special" people


Oh, I'm sure you desperately cling to that belief and hope, being a "faithful" yourself, just from the other religion. The one that has painfully been displaced.

Envy and bitterness... you wear them badly, my friend.

----------


## Cujo

One of foxcons factories is located around here, they make the iphones.
They had a rash of suicides a year or two ago, workers jumping of the roof of the factory.
They have (or at least had) very harsh conditions. They worked long hours for little pay, lived on 'campus' and I imagine had little tyrants as bosses.
The big boss flew in in a big gesture (shown on the news).
The result?
They're not allowed on the roof any more.
There must have been some kind of regulation passed in this regard, because shortly after all the doors onto the roof here were locked.

----------


## Butterfly

slavery is still alive and doing well in these days,

our Ancient Aliens Gods would be proud,

----------


## Cthulhu

> One of foxcons factories is located around here, they make the iphones.
> They had a rash of suicides a year or two ago, workers jumping of the roof of the factory.
> They have (or at least had) very harsh conditions. They worked long hours for little pay, lived on 'campus' and I imagine had little tyrants as bosses.
> The big boss flew in in a big gesture (shown on the news).
> The result?
> They're not allowed on the roof any more.
> There must have been some kind of regulation passed in this regard, because shortly after all the doors onto the roof here were locked.


- Foxconn pays, on average, 30-40% more than similar factories in the same region.
- Foxconn provides on-site housing, food and recreational amenities.
- (other employers make you find your own housing)
- Foxconn provides health benefits
- Foxconn provided death benefits, for employees that died on the job.
^^^^^^^^this was the clincher, as the suicides stopped once the death benefits were cancelled!!
- despite this, the suicide rate in other factories was far higher than at Foxconn, sometimes by a factor of 5-6 times higher.

- Apple is the only western customer that regularly inspects and audits labor conditions of their supply chain and stringently report on violations. HP, Dell, never bother showing up, or releasing reports.

You should read those links. Really, you should. Your claims are outdated and inaccurate. Sony, Acer, Asus factories have far, far harsher conditions that no one seems to care about.

----------


## baldrick

> Oh, and when saying "Chinese" - do you mean ethnically, politically, or geographically?


culturally - and that is the real issue




> I guess you will just continue to insist on showing off how ignorant you are.


I have lived and worked in china dealing with those from various parts of the country.

my stepmother is chinese , my sisters are half chinese 

why don't you explain to me my ignorance

----------


## Cthulhu

I don't need to "explain" it to you - you amply display it.

Still haven't read those links, have you? Think you're above it? You really believe that overpaying for some sauce "services" and knowing how to order street-food makes you on expert on Taiwanese - a people that are multiple times better, and more professional than the schmutz from the mainland you proclaim familiarity with.

Culturally, Terry Gou is Taiwanese - which isn't a 'renegade province' (though, I'm sure you'd love to regard it that way - and knowing about your background, it now all falls into place).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I fail to see why asking me if I jailbroke any of my devices is of paramount importance to you.
> 
> - Have I ever jailbroken one of my devices? Yes, I have, because I was interested what all the brouhaha was all about.
> 
> - Is my "daily use" device jailbroken? Hell, no.
> 
> My experience has been that Jailbreaking:
> 
> - introduces serious instabilities and reliability issues.
> ...


Took you two hours to come up with *that*?

Really?

I only wanted a yes or no.

So in other words you fucked it up.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> I don't need to "explain" it to you - you amply display it.


but only to you ? 




> Culturally, Terry Gou is Taiwanese


which shows you have no fcukin idea about the chinese 




> Still haven't read those links, have you?


you lack comprehension skills  - which goes a long way to explain your preference for iOS

----------


## Cthulhu

> you lack comprehension skills  - which goes a long way to explain your preference for iOS


It's amazing how much you resist reading a simple link - which even the local village idiot, Butterfly, could do.

The only one that is any way developmentally challenged, here, seems to be you.

So far:

- you don't know what you are talking about
- you refuse to potentially educate yourself, or add to your knowledge.
- you lash out with insult and ad hominem when your ignorance is pointed out.
- you refuse to substantiate any of your claims (most likely because you have nothing to do so).

Yep, that about seems to be it.





> but only to you ?


Seeing as how other have jumped in these threads to either critique, correct, or contribute their own positive impressions of Apple/iOS, it would appear that others share the same impressions that I have verbalized - namely, that you are an obsessed, ignorant individual with some odd chip on your shoulder.

----------


## Cthulhu

> So in other words you fucked it up.


.... as everyone who needs to 'root' their Android phone does as well...

You do appear to have problems with metaphors and similes...

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> One of foxcons factories is located around here, they make the iphones.
> They had a rash of suicides a year or two ago, workers jumping of the roof of the factory.
> They have (or at least had) very harsh conditions. They worked long hours for little pay, lived on 'campus' and I imagine had little tyrants as bosses.
> The big boss flew in in a big gesture (shown on the news).
> The result?
> They're not allowed on the roof any more.
> ...


I'd love to know where you get your information from, you really seem to be deluded.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> So in other words you fucked it up.
> 
> 
> .... as everyone who needs to 'root' their Android phone does as well...
> 
> You do appear to have problems with metaphors and similes...


I can understand you not wanting to stray out of Apple's "comfort" zone, after all, if you haven't got them telling you what to do with your phone, how would you know?

 :rofl:

----------


## Cthulhu

*Foxconn death benefits:*

Foxconn resorts to stringing nets between buildings to stop suicides - SlashGear




> The suicides are blamed on low morale and thought to possibly be linked to the death benefit packages Foxconn was paying to families of the deceased that amounted to about ten years pay for the workers. *Foxconn has since stopped paying the death benefits.*



*Higher Pay:*

iPad maker Foxconn lifts China workers pay again | Reuters




> Foxconn Technology Group, the top maker of Apple Inc's iPhones and iPads whose factories are under scrutiny over labor practices, *has raised wages of its Chinese workers by 16-25 percent from this month*, the *third rise since 2010*





> In a statement on Friday, Taiwan-based Foxconn said the pay of a junior level worker in Shenzhen, southern China, *had risen to 1,800 yuan* ($290) per month and *could be further raised above 2,200 yuan* if the worker passed a technical examination.
> 
> *It said that pay three years ago was 900 yuan a month.*





> "As a top manufacturing company in China, the basic salary of junior workers in all of Foxconn's China factories is already far higher than the minimum wage set by all local governments," the statement said.





> The last time Foxconn Group raised wages was in June 2010, when the pay of its Chinese workers *went up by over 30 percent*. ($1 = 6.3016 Chinese yuan)






> - (other employers make you find your own housing)*NO THEY DON'T, the majority of big factories provide housing and food.*


Oh boy, are you ever naïve.




> - Foxconn provides health benefits *As required by Chinese law, just like every other company.*


Oh boy, are you ever naïve.

Apple's Foxconn Factory Jobs Are Way Better Than The Alternative -- Rice Farming And Prostitution - Business Insider


*Suicide rate:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn_suicides

in China : 20 suicides per 100,000 people.
at Foxconn : 14 suicides for 1,000,000 people

Thus, Foxconn's suicide rate is 1.4 per 100,000 people, while China has 20 per 100,000.

Thus, you are correct - my estimate that the suicide rate in the rest of China is 5-6 times higher, when it is in fact nearly 10 times higher (making Foxconn's suicide rate at 1/10th the national Chinese rate).

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/m...cide-risk/1356


Did I miss anything?

Oh, and you're welcome. Feel free to correct yourself.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hey Daffy, have you thought about getting one of these wonderful iPhone cases?

----------


## Cujo

> *Foxconn death benefits:*
> 
> Foxconn resorts to stringing nets between buildings to stop suicides - SlashGear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


No, you're incorrect.
http://articles.businessinsider.com/...onn-jobs-wages
Love that, so according to Business insider in China, the alternatives to working at foxcon are prostitution and rice farming? Don't make me laugh.
And they pay the legal minimum wage, according to the link YOU provided.
1,800Y is minimum wage now. 
Thay made a big fuss about giving the workers a wage rise but it was a government directive and they only did it because according to you



> Quote:
> Foxconn Technology Group, the top maker of Apple Inc's iPhones and iPads whose *factories are under scrutiny over labor practices*, has raised wages of its Chinese workers by 16-25 percent from this month, the third rise since 2010


God help those poor buggers trying to live on 1,800Y a month these days, especially in SZ, let alone save for a house or send some home to mum and dad.
And let me tell you daffy, it's standard practice in China for companies with big factories to provide accomodation either in dorms or shared apartments rented by the company and most companies will have a cafeteria and provide food.
Regarding the suicides, you didn't compare the suicide rate at foxconn with the national suicide rate. (The figure I would dispute anyway) you said



> the suicide rate *in other factories* was far higher than at Foxconn, sometimes by a factor of 5-6 times


By the way, that business insider rag really doesn't seem to have a balanced view.
http://articles.businessinsider.com/...onn-jobs-wages
What a load of unadulterated CRAP that story is.
Do you believe everything you read daffy? FFS.

----------


## Cthulhu

^ Do you believe everything you read? Apparently, you do.

Seriously, I had $10 riding on you just discarding and discounting anything I would say, and true to form, you did.... particularly being selective about what you acknowledged, and what you pretended wasn't said.

You demanded sources - I provided sources.

Subsequently, you discount those sources, and the only supporting "source" you provide is... yourself. The old "because I say so" argument.

It really grows tiring dealing with you guys, who will fabricate or lie about anything, because of that chip on your shoulders. Get over it!

----------


## Cujo

> ^ Do you believe everything you read? Apparently, you do.
> 
> Seriously, I had $10 riding on you just discarding and discounting anything I would say, and true to form, you did.... particularly being selective about what you acknowledged, and what you pretended wasn't said.
> 
> You demanded sources - I provided sources.
> 
> Subsequently, you discount those sources, and the only supporting "source" you provide is... yourself. The old "because I say so" argument.
> 
> It really grows tiring dealing with you guys, who will fabricate or lie about anything, because of that chip on your shoulders. Get over it!


I'm quoting from your source, your links.
You've done an ENT. ( https://teakdoor.com/2140526-post65.html )
Yes, Foxcon raised the wages (to the legal minimum)
Everything else they do pretty much to China standards as well.
Nothing particularly great or notable about them.
They stopped the suicides (According to your links) by stringing nets around the tops of the buildings.
What's your problem?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's face it Foxconn and Apple have done the minimum to stop the bad press, as they usually do. Otherwise they'll squeeze those poor Chinese labourers as hard as they can and pay them as little as they can.

----------


## Cthulhu

> I'm quoting from your source, your links.
> You've done an ENT. ( https://teakdoor.com/2140526-post65.html )
> Yes, Foxcon raised the wages (to the legal minimum)
> Everything else they do pretty much to China standards as well.
> Nothing particularly great or notable about them.
> They stopped the suicides (According to your links) by stringing nets around the tops of the buildings.
> What's your problem?


I'm sorry that the facts don't match what you want them to be. You'll have to deal with that on your own.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> I'm quoting from your source, your links.
> You've done an ENT. ( https://teakdoor.com/2140526-post65.html )
> Yes, Foxcon raised the wages (to the legal minimum)
> Everything else they do pretty much to China standards as well.
> Nothing particularly great or notable about them.
> They stopped the suicides (According to your links) by stringing nets around the tops of the buildings.
> ...


The FACTS??

You said



> - Foxconn pays, on average, 30-40% more than similar factories in the same region.





> In a statement on Friday, Taiwan-based Foxconn said the pay of a junior level worker in Shenzhen, southern China, had risen to 1,800 yuan ($290) per month



So they pay the minimum salary.
From YOUR LINK 
iPad maker Foxconn lifts China workers pay again | Reuters



> - Foxconn provides on-site housing, food and recreational amenities.


So do most large factories in China, sorry if the facts don't suit what you want them to be.




> - Foxconn provides health benefits


What health benefits? I've never seen any evidence of that, in fact apart from the mandatory social security I very much doubt it.



> - Foxconn provided death benefits, for employees that died on the job.
> ^^^^^^^^this was the clincher, as the suicides stopped once the death benefits were cancelled!!


The suicides stopped once they put up nets to catch people.




> - despite this, the suicide rate in other factories was far higher than at Foxconn, sometimes by a factor of 5-6 times higher.


This is simply not true. If so please show us some evidence pointing to suicide rates in other factories.

You're stating all these without any sources.
The sources you do quote, or should I say the links, provide evidence contrary to your points.
Perhaps you could cut and paste the relevant section as well as the link.

----------


## Cthulhu

I did paste the relevant quotes. You're just pulling an ENT and pretending they aren't there. Have a nice day.

----------


## Cujo

> I did paste the relevant quotes. You're just pulling an ENT and pretending they aren't there. Have a nice day.


In what post number?

----------


## harrybarracuda

In fairness to Daffy, Foxconn provide slave labour to Microsoft as well.

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> 
> I did paste the relevant quotes. You're just pulling an ENT and pretending they aren't there. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> In what post number?


https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/10...ml#post2141534

----------


## Cujo

But I've pointed out the errors in that already. 
The suicide one is good. 
Blaming it on the death payout.
But It's most likely the net.

----------


## Cthulhu

"Most likely?"

So, you admit you don't know?

They set up nets early on - several more suicides followed (determined people will find a way); they terminated the death benefits - no further suicides. None. 

You do the math.

----------


## Cthulhu

You also conveniently ignored:


Quote:
"As a top manufacturing company in China, the basic salary of junior workers in all of Foxconn's China factories *is already far higher than the minimum wage* set by all local governments," the statement said.

Furthermore, minimum wage in Shenzhen (highest in China) was raised to 1,500 yuan in 2012. Foxconn is paying 1,800 (to 2,200). Not sure about your math, but that sure looks higher by 300 to 700 yuan -- can you figure out the percentage?

http://www.china-briefing.com/news/2...standards.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> But I've pointed out the errors in that already. 
> The suicide one is good. 
> Blaming it on the death payout.
> But It's most likely the net.


But they also made them sign agreements that they wouldn't commit suicide, and which conveniently shackled the families from claiming compensation.

I'm sure that, and the nets, had an effect.

But if you look at the Stalags they live in, no wonder so many of them want to top themselves on their first day off in two weeks or something.



Finally, from three months ago:




> *The problems*
> 
>  Heres a rundown of the most significant problems uncovered in the audit:
> In the last year, all three factories had employees  working more than 60 hours per week (thats regular time plus overtime).  At some points, some employees worked more than seven days in a row  missing the required 24-hour off period.14 percent of workers were not paid properly for unscheduled  overtime, and that overtime was paid in 30-minute increments, meaning 29  minutes worked extra resulted in no overtime pay.64 percent of employees told the FLA that the money they make does  not meet their basic needs. The FLA says its going to help Foxconn  determine the cost of living near its factories to  see if it needs to  adjust compensation.More than 43 percent of Foxconn employees either experienced or  witnessed an accident at work  the FLA says these accidents included  hand injuries and factory vehicle accidents.Safety risks like blocked exits, missing or faulty protective  equipment and missing permits were found, but the FLA says these were  immediately corrected.Foxconn did not allow any true worker representation.  From now on, Foxconn says it wont interfere with the elections of any  such representatives.Foxconn was up first, but Apple said earlier this year that the  factories of both Quanta and Pegatron, two other manufacturers that  produce Apple products, would get a visit from the FLA later this  spring.


It's good that they are responding to the negative publicity by making some changes though, innit?

----------


## Cthulhu

How active in auditing and forcing changes are Dell, HP, Sony, Acer, Asus, etc... 

Do you know?

(Crickets, crickets)

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Perhaps they aren't quite as bad to their employees in the first place?

----------


## Cthulhu

You moron, their stuff is made in the same places, or places with much worse records. 

You are a serious cretin.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You moron, their stuff is made in the same places, or places with much worse records. 
> 
> You are a serious cretin.


Oh dear, looks like Daffy is losing his rag, and spouting the first thing that comes to mind without any evidence.

That's not like you, Quack Quack, calm down now and refute my claims like the grown up you claim to be.

 :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cthulhu
> 
> 
> You moron, their stuff is made in the same places, or places with much worse records. 
> 
> You are a serious cretin.
> 
> 
> Oh dear, looks like Daffy is losing his rag, and spouting the first thing that comes to mind without any evidence.
> ...


Looks like he's not even reading what he replies to now.
Take cover, he's going to blow a gasket soon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I looked at this year's  100 Best Corporate citizens (which includes in its ranking Employee relations, Human rights and Environment), and fuck my old boots if Apple aren't on it?

Dell are 37.
HP are 27.
Intel are 4.
Microsoft are 3.
IBM are 2.

Obviously Sony, ASUS and ACER aren't on it, they aren't American;

but the significant thing is that Apple are nowhere to be seen.

Get the point now, stoopid?

Apple's PR for its products might be shit hot, but its PR for its employee relations is just shit, what with the Foxconn nightmare and this weeks story about it putting the squeeze on its own employees by brainwashing them.

Obviously, with the shop plant they organised talking about her awesome pay rise, their PR company is now trying to do something about it.

Still have a bit of work to do, though.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh dear, it seems the trick of outsourcing to take the focus off FoxConn hasn't taken the heat off Apple.

 :smiley laughing: 




> *Rights group says Apple suppliers in China breaking labor laws*
> 
> By Lee Chyen Yee | Reuters – 2 hrs 10 mins ago
> 
> 
> HONG KONG (Reuters) - Apple Inc's suppliers in China have violated local labor laws when they imposed excessive overtime and skimped on insurance, a New York-based labor rights group said.               
> 
> Apple and its suppliers such as Taiwanese tycoon Terry Gou's Foxconn Technology Group  have been the target of labor rights groups, which say the world's most  valuable technology company are making iPhones and iPads in massive  sweat shops.
> 
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hey Daffy, have you been emailing MacWorld by any chance?

 :rofl: 




> *Karen Haslam - Apple's grammatical mistake in product name shocker*
> 
>   Wed, 27 Jun 2012
>    Apple has made a serious gramatical error in the naming of its products [_irony_], as one reader has gone to great lengths to point out to us. 
>  Who’d have thought a simple story about Apple’s MacBook Pro with Retina Display could offend a Macworld reader so greatly.
>   Yesterday we published this story: Apple replacing MacBook Pros with faulty Retina displays
>  One reader was so incensed by our use of the plural form of MacBook  Pro that he took it upon himself to educate us as to the correct use of  the word.
>  We had written MacBook Pros.
>  He insists the correct way to describe the plural of MacBook Pro would be MacBooks Pro.
> ...

----------


## Cthulhu

> Looks like he's not even reading what he replies to now.


That would be something you are quite familiar with, n'est ce pas?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I's nots be getting one of them Macsbooks Pro that's for sure.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Now don't blame me Daffy, this is from the "Apple Insider".




> *Thursday, June 28, 2012* 				 				 					 						 							 								 								Battery issues arise in Apple's development of next iPhone - rumor
>  									 										By Neil Hughes
> Published: 08:35 AM EST (05:35 AM PST) 
>  
> 
> 
>  *One of Apple's key suppliers may be  having trouble providing batteries for the next iPhone that are up to  standards, according to a new rumor.*
> 
> The claims stem from an article at the Chinese news website _Sina.com_ discovered by analyst Brian White with Topeka Capital Markets. In a note to investors shared with _AppleInsider_  on Thursday, White relayed details from the report, which suggested  that only 30 percent of the battery volumes produced currently meet  Apple's standards.
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

> Hey Daffy, have you been emailing MacWorld by any chance?


oh this is absolutely hilarious, it's definitely him, see the similarities in argumentative style and the nutty obsessive factors on silly details, the same MO he used in the 911 thread and all the Macshit threads  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I see Chrome is #1 on itunes.

----------


## hazz

> The suicides stopped once they put up nets to catch people.


You know I am sure I have seen these nets in pictures of UK prisons.... perhaps they are there simply to remind the foxcom inmants, sorry employees, what a caring employer they have

----------


## baldrick

so where is this iphone 5 ?

or is it just marketing hype to keep the faithful wet in the fork ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

You now what apple are like, they'll want it in the apple shops for the holiday season.

It will basically be a copy of the Galaxy SIII I reckon.

Slim, big screen, that sort of thing.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No surprise here, if it's true. They must be crapping themselves at how many people are switching to the SIII.




> Early iPhone 5 release date changes tactics   By Alan Ng  on July 14, 2012  0*Comments* 
>       PRon
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   The whole world is expecting Apple to unveil the iPhone 5  at around the October time, to follow the company’s release pattern  with that of the iPhone 4S. Now imagine the huge shock amongst consumers  if Apple now decides to change that and release the next generation  iPhone a few months early.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oooh and this won't help.




> *‘Upgrade armageddon’ as iPhone 4 users’ contracts end*
> 
> * The Apple iPhone 4 launched almost exactly two years ago, leaving many users    with just weeks before they are free to upgrade. * 
> 
>  									 									 										 											Ben Paton (left), 23, from Somerset and  Alex Lee, 27, from Dubai, were the first customers to purchase the new  Apple iPhone 4 at Apple's flagship Regent Street store in central London  almost two years ago Photo: PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cthulhu

> As weve seen with the March launch for the new iPad, it is not completely out of the ordinary for Apple to shake up their release patterns.


I wouldn't necessarily trust any source that so badly gets it wrong?

iPad has always launched in the March/April time window:

iPad 01 : March 12, 2010 (pre-orders); shipping: April 3, 2010 (wi-fi only version); April 30, 2010 (wifi+3G)

iPad 02 : March 2, 2011 (pre-orders); shipping: March 11, 2011 (all versions)

iPad 03 : March 7, 2011 (pre-orders); shipping: March 11, 2011 (all versions)

How is the iPad 3 March launch "shaking up their release pattern"?

If anything, shifting the iPhone from the traditional mid-June release date, to the current September date was a noticeable shift - there is no reason to believe that Apple will shift to an earlier date for the new iPhone.

This isn't to say that *something* might not be announced on August 7th. I just doubt it's an iPhone (or an iPad).

----------


## Cthulhu

This is UK only.... it also doesn't mean that these folks HAVE to switch or upgrade..... particularly as there aren't really any eligible phones worthy of "competition" out there, particularly considering the next iPhone in September.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is UK only.... it also doesn't mean that these folks HAVE to switch or upgrade..... particularly as there aren't really any eligible phones worthy of "competition" out there, particularly considering the next iPhone in September.


I wonder how many potential customers Apple could lose in that extra month?

 :rofl:

----------


## Cthulhu

Based on historical trends - not many; also based on historical trends, about 50% of whoever switched (or got talked into "just as good as iPhone" by sales drones, return within a year, including taking an ETF hit (or take advantage of the 30/60 day returns - which Samsung never documents)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well here's some handy hints anyway. And you can get shot of itunes while you're at it, an added bonus!


 :Smile: 




> *Updated Jul 13, 2012 - 12:51 pm*
> 
> *iPhone to Galaxy S III migration tips*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _I'm strongly considering a jump from my iPhone to the Samsung Galaxy S  III but concerned about getting all my stuff over. Is this an easy thing  to do or is it going to be a nightmare? _ 
> _ - Glen_ 
> 
> 
> 
>  The smartphone battle has definitely heated up with the release of  Samsung's flagship Galaxy S III and *I'm hearing this from more iPhone  users than with any previous Android phone release.* 
>  The primary concerns for most users are the apps, music, contacts and  photos; the more of these items you have, the more complex it can be. 
>  If you don't really have any apps or music that you care about, than the  transition would be rather painless and quick using an app called Bump  that is available for both platforms. You simply install the app on both phones, select all your contacts (or  just the ones you want to transfer) and then ‘bump' the phones together  to transfer them. It's very easy to setup and transfer, so this won't  require any real technical skills to execute. 
>  ‘Bumping' your photos takes a little more time because there is no  ‘select all' option, but think of it as an opportunity to get rid of  those less desirable photos.  One downside to this method is that Bump  compresses the photos to transfer them, so if you want them in the  original resolution, I'd use Picasa to import them (& any videos you  shot) from the iPhone. 
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

now condo promoters are no longer offering iPad or iPhone, too common and no value

it's all about giving away S3, quite a change overnight

----------


## Cthulhu

> but shares fall Friday *as lower-than-expected overall sales* underline the threat from Europe's economic malaise.


Yeah, thanks for that, Harry - didn't edit the original quote, I see.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Never do, gotta take the rough with the smooth.

Not that I'm complaining about the euro, goes a long way in certain parts of europe these days.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

*iPhone 5 to use teeny tiny nano-SIM?*

                  By Gerald Lynch on July 17, 2012                Comments (0) Share 


If  you thought it was a pain in the neck when the iPhone 4 opted for a  microSIM, you're gonna love this latest rumour about the iPhone 5.  Apparently, the new super-slim Cupertino smartphone will be using the even-smaller nano-SIM cards. Time to get those scissors out...
  The Financial Times  are now claiming that operators are stockpiling the new SIM standard in  order to meet demand when the iPhone 5 launches. Operators were caught  short of microSIM cards when the iPhone 4 launched, and they're keen not  to make the same mistake twice.
  The tiny nano-SIM was at the heart of  an industry debate earlier this year, as both Apple and Nokia clashed  over what should become the standardised size for the cards. Apple's  design won out in the end though all other manufacturers will also be  able to use it too.
  Rumours currently peg the iPhone 5 down for a September release date.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*iPhone 5 release date looms, networks stock up on nano-SIMs*

  	By Rich Trenholm on 17 July 2012,  9:59am

 			Alert me  

Mobile Phones
 			 		        The iPhone 5 is so close now that phone networks are stocking up on a new type of SIM card unique to the hotly-anticipated next Apple phone.    
   The iPhone 5 -- or new iPhone, or whatever it's called -- is set to be the first to use nano-SIM cards. Nano-SIMs are a new format of SIM card, even smaller than the micro-SIM cards employed in the current iPhone 4S.   
 The Financial Times  reports that networks in Europe are stockpiling the new SIM cards,  which are 40 per cent smaller than the micro-SIM cards first appearing  in the iPad in 2010.
   The nano-SIM measures 12.3 by 8.8mm and trims off most of the plastic  surrounding the chip, which holds your phone number and associates the  phone with your personage.
  In that two years, the micro-SIM has been relatively slow to  show up in other phones. It's in the Samsung Galaxy S3, HTC One X and the Nokia Lumia 800 and 900 phones, among others. 
Interestingly,  Nokia, Motorola and BlackBerry-builder RIM had their own competing  design for the nano-SIM, leading to a SIM card scrap at the European  Telecommunications Standards Institute, the industry body that approves  such standard technology. Apple won that round, and it seems we'll see  the spoils of that victory debut in the new iPhone.  
  The micro-SIM was greeted with some consternation and confusion,  especially as networks attempted to sell it as some kind of clever new  kit that required a different contract -- but it's actually just a  normal SIM with the edges cut off. With a sharp pair of scissors and a  steady hand any cheap SIM becomes a micro-SIM. We're hoping the same  will be true of the nano-SIM -- here's how to cut your SIM down to micro-SIM size.  
  Although the exact release date is shrouded in mystery, we're expecting  to see the iPhone 5 in October. It'll be the first to show off new iOS 6  software, and will have a new look too: leaked photos suggest the phone will be taller to make the screen 16:9 when turned sideways -- perfect for high definition movies and TV.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And a third different release date!




> *iPhone 5 will have thinner screen thanks to ‘in-cell’ technology*
> 
> Richard Goodwin
> 
> *Apple’s upcoming iPhone 5 will feature a significantly thinner screen, thanks to the inclusion of ‘in-cell’ display technology* 
> 
>  
>  			 	Published on Jul 17, 2012
> 
> ...

----------


## Cthulhu

The release date will be late September, as last year. The rumors by (non) knowledgeable sources get ridiculous.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Maybe they'll wait till they've fixed this hole. Facebook would have had an FB debit card in his hand by now and thanked him for his diligence.




> *Apple losing battle with hacker*
> 
> *Security genii can't fix iOS * 
> 
>            17 Jul 2012 09:22 | by         Nick Farrell    in Rome |     Filed in Security Apple Russia 
> 
> *While the fruity cargo cult* Apple  advertises that its systems are totally secure, it is fighting a losing  a battle with a Russian hacker who appears to be having a laugh.
>  Alexey Borodin published a video on YouTube showing users how they could avoid paying for in-app purchases without even having to gain root access to the system.
>  The method is actually simple. All you need to do is install two  security certificates and change the DNS settings on their device.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The release date will be late September, as last year. The rumors by (non) knowledgeable sources get ridiculous.


Yes, one of those "knowledgeable" people has assured me there won't be an iPad Mini this year.

 :Smile: 

Face it though, if Samsung are looking at almost 5 million SIII's a month (which appears to be the case), that's 5 million iPhone 5's that won't be sold. That's a lot of wonga. So I wouldn't be surprised at all to see them more forward the "launch". The release can stay the same, can't it?

----------


## Cthulhu

Whatever you say.

:-)

----------


## Butterfly

who is in his right mind would be silly enough to buy the iPhone 5, not in this Android age

but again, we are dealing with dumb users so anything is possible

----------


## Exige

> who is in his right mind would be silly enough to buy the iPhone 5, not in this Android age
> 
> but again, we are dealing with dumb users so anything is possible


Which phone do you own?

----------


## Jesus Jones

Listening to you bitches arguing about phones day in and out is fecking annoying now!

I am fed-up with my Galaxy Tab too and no bugger wants to buy even though i'm giving it away.  7k I've asked.

I'm considering the iphone as I'm bored shitless of carting a tablet around.  And that's gay regardless of the brand!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Funnily enough my mate phoned me up today asking about getting rid of his iPhone 4S for the SIII.

I didn't even have to do anything, he just called because he wants me to recommend the best apps.

Another one bites the dust.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

Samsung is going to do with Apple what it did to Sony,

----------


## Cthulhu

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> who is in his right mind would be silly enough to buy the iPhone 5, not in this Android age
> 
> but again, we are dealing with dumb users so anything is possible
> 
> 
> Which phone do you own?


He Has an iPhone, of course.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Why I abandoned the iPhone     * 



                CHARLES WRIGHT                     Last updated 14:28 19/07/2012

OPINION:      After a few decades wrestling with the dark underside of innovation, we  here at *Bleeding Edge* are no longer quite so keen to explore the new and  novel immediately.   
          That's why it took us quite a while  to abandon the iPhone.  After  obediently upgrading through several generations, we have moved  instead  to the Samsung Galaxy S III and the world of Google's Android.   
          Among our reasons for the switch was the fact that in recent years we have become disillusioned with Apple.   
          It's a great technology company but, in our opinion, it too  often  uses its (admittedly well-earned) reputation for superior design  to  exploit customers, progressively charging more and delivering less.   
          Its commercial relationships with publishers have also, in  our  view, helped  inflate the price of digital music, video and books.   
          Another irritation is Apple's tendency to make unilateral  decisions  that hamstring users, ranging from its stand against Flash to  making  it difficult, if not impossible, for the user to replace a  battery.   
          Perhaps our biggest concern, though, has been a recent,  noticeable  decline in its software standards. In March we wrote about  the iCloud  fiasco that temporarily emptied our contacts list. Getting them back put us to a good deal of inconvenience.   
*But, in the end, a superior product  persuaded us to make the   shift. Samsung's Galaxy S III is dramatically better than the iPhone 4S   and is almost certainly going to give the iPhone 5 a run for its money.  * 
          The S III's  4.8-inch Super AMOLED HD display and 1.4GHz  quad-core  Exynos processor, "zero shutter lag" eight-megapixel camera,  expandable  microSD memory and user-replaceable battery is an  irresistible  combination.   
          We were troubled at first at the thought of having to abandon  the  familiarity of Apple's iOS platform for the sheer unknown of  Android.  It's a point of honour around here never to read a manual. That  meant  that when we received our first phone call, we couldn't work out  how to  answer it. It took a couple of unanswered calls for us to  discover the  secret of swiping across the screen.   
          Swiping is a handy skill to develop with the S III. From the  lock  screen, for instance, you can activate applications simply by  swiping  the icon upwards. And you can take a screenshot with another  swipe.   
          Those actions, by the way, don't necessarily work with all  Android  devices. Like many manufacturers, Samsung has added its own  touches to  the standard Android interface (in this case, the version  known as Ice  Cream Sandwich) by overlaying it with its TouchWiz skin  menu, which you  can access from the top of any screen. That gives you  access to quick  control functions, such as activating Bluetooth and the  GPS or turning  wi-fi on and off, and alerting you to updates.   
          This phone is possibly the ultimate device for control  freaks. It  is packed with management options. You can track battery  usage, see the  apps that are using the most memory, check your broadband  data use and  set up warnings when you are nearing your limit.   
    Ad Feedback 
             First, we had to ensure our favourite applications were  available  under the new Google Play app-and-content store.  Andrew  Botting's Tram  Hunter turned out to be a fine replacement for the  iPhone's  tramTRACKER.   
          Evernote for Android gives equal access to our cross-platform   personal information manager. There is also an Android version of   Evernote Hello, which we've just begun experimenting with. It helps you   remember the people you meet.   
          With Android comes  heavy use of various Google apps.  Fortunately,  we've always relied on Google Contacts and Calendar, so  synchronising  them with the S III was simple. We've also switched to the  Google  Chrome browser.   
          While there are lots of GPS navigation tools on the S III,  none  provides the lanes function of TomTom but the company has announced  it  will soon be releasing an Android version.   
          An essential resource is Whirlpool's Galaxy S III *Owners' Mods, Tips, and Qs forum* or their *accessories section*

----------


## Cthulhu

An, another "Apple doesn't like Flash" empty argument. Noted.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's a great technology company but, in our opinion, it too  often  uses  its (admittedly well-earned) reputation for superior design  to   exploit customers, progressively charging more and delivering less.   
          Its commercial relationships with publishers have also, in   our  view, helped  inflate the price of digital music, video and books.    
          Another irritation is Apple's tendency to make unilateral   decisions  that hamstring users, ranging from _(let's ignore the Flash comment for now then)_ to   making  it difficult, if not impossible, for the user to replace a   battery.   
          Perhaps our biggest concern, though, has been a recent,   noticeable  decline in its software standards. In March we wrote about   the iCloud  fiasco that temporarily emptied our contacts list. Getting them back put us to a good deal of inconvenience.

----------


## Cthulhu

"Tech" columnist. Uh huh....

The point is that these guys with a bone to pick (including yourself) frequently focus on the wrong items, and make non-sensical "cases" all the while missing some real issues and problems that even Apple users will agree with.

Case in point: LION

Mac OS X Lion has been a veritable fiasco, and could unmitigatedly referred to as a Monumental Piece Of Shit, as far as OS "upgrades" go. The problems that have existed since its released, and have so far failed to be fixed number too many to list them here.

There's an excellent target you could have taken pot-shots at. Heck, I'd have held the body, while you deliver the swift kicks.

... but because you are simply too much of a dumbshit, too ill-informed (make that, completely uninformed, heck Butterfly probably knows more than you about Apple shit), and driven by your intense hatred of all things Apple (again, because you don't understand jack about any of it, from the OS to the hardware), you keep focusing on the non-issues, niggles, and various stereotypes and urban legends that the average Apple hater website promulgates and fantasizes about.

Try focusing on facts, sometime, and maybe you'd actually get something right, for a change.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sorry, was there an iCloud fiasco that fucked up peoples' contacts, or wasn't there?

You love to try and brush this stuff under the carpet, don't you? Hate to admit that your beloved cult of Jobs is actually as greedy and as flawed as any else.

Well tough shit. It is, so get over it.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh, I didn't realise they'd fucked up Bookmarks as well. What was all that bollocks you were saying along the lines of "If Apple do something, they always do it well"?




> *iCloud bug creates thousands of duplicate bookmarks*
> 
>  			Summary: iCloud bookmark syncing is a  first-class disaster that Apple has yet to acknowledge. Luckily there  are a couple of software tools that can help clean up the mess.
> 
>  											By Jason D. O'Grady for The Apple Core |			January 24, 2012 -- Updated 00:01 GMT (16:01 PST)


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Jesus Jones

All i want in a phone is a good video camera that i can use for driving as this has been the only thing I used regularly on my GT, and text.  

I don't give a shit about the other 99% features I never use.

Pen and notepad as been the best for me!

----------


## Cthulhu

> What was all that bollocks you were saying along the lines of "If Apple do something, they always do it well"?


Please point out where I said that.

The bookmark synching issue was well documented, and is something that was well documented in the early iCloud (and MobileMe) usage, as it was related to *LION* updates. Failed to read up on that, have you?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't give a fuck, it's just nice to see another one dump a fucking iPhone for a decent handset.

If they did it because Apple fucking up their first attempt at the "Cloud", even better.

I can't remember the exact quote, it was so dull and out of the Apple playbook I wouldn't even remember the exact drony words.

You know what it's like, when a Appletard starts banging on about retina screens and shit, you just switch off.

 :rofl:

----------


## Cthulhu

> All i want in a phone is a good video camera that i can use for driving as this has been the only thing I used regularly on my GT, and text.  
> 
> I don't give a shit about the other 99% features I never use.


Just get an iPhone - won't find a better video camera, or still camera, quality-wise.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> All i want in a phone is a good video camera that i can use for driving as this has been the only thing I used regularly on my GT, and text.  
> 
> I don't give a shit about the other 99% features I never use.
> 
> 
> Just get an iPhone - won't find a better video camera, or still camera, quality-wise.


That's bollocks, innit? Stop telling fibs.




> The Nokia 808 PureView  features a large, high-resolution 41 megapixel sensor with  high-performance Carl Zeiss optics and new pixel oversampling  technology.  At standard resolutions (2/3, 5 and 8 megapixels) this  means the ability to zoom without loss of clarity and capture seven  pixels of information, condensing into one pixel for the sharpest images  imaginable.  At high-resolution (38 megapixel  maximum) it means the ability to capture an image, then zoom, reframe,  crop and resize afterwards to expose previously unseen levels of  details. With superior low-light performance and the ability to save in  compact file sizes for sharing in email, MMS, and on social networks,  the Nokia 808 PureView makes it possible for anyone to capture professional looking images in any conditions.
> 
> In   addition to superior still imaging technology, the Nokia 808 PureView,   also includes full HD 1080p video recording and playback with 4X   lossless zoom and the world's first use of Nokia Rich Recording.  Rich   Recording enables audio recording at CD-like levels of quality,  previously only possible with external microphones.   The Nokia 808  PureView also features exclusive Dolby Headphone  technology,  transforming stereo content into a personal surround sound  experience  over any headphones and Dolby Digital Plus for 5.1 channel  surround  sound playback.

----------


## Butterfly

awesome Nokia,

the iPhone is really starting to look like an old whore,

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ But it still hasn't got as much jizz in it as your viewsonic, though.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

I use my laptop for porn, better viewing angle

----------


## barbaro

I hope this interview is a joke.  A spoof.  If not, f*ck some people are dumb:

----------


## barbaro

Here is more brilliance from our consuming public:


!

----------


## Cujo

What ever happened to cthulhu?
Got his arse kicked so moved on to easier pastures?

----------


## Cujo

> Apple iPhone 5: Why this Samsung user isn’t switching from Android
> The iPhone 5 is the best phone Apple has ever made – but Google’s Android now offers more features, says Matt Warman.
> 
> 
> By Matt Warman, Consumer Technology Editor7:00AM BST 21 Sep 2012166 Comments
> As Apple was mid-way through announcing the new iPhone, I was certain that chief executive Tim Cook had something surprising up his metaphorical sleeve. He’d announced that the iPhone 5 would be taller, lighter, thinner and faster – but none of that was news to an Apple fan who had seen the leaks online. The press conference, inexplicably, moved on to talk about a new version of iTunes and new iPods – surely, as the world’s interest waned, Cook was about to say “There’s one last thing I didn’t mention about the iPhone 5.” The wow-factor was inevitable.
> But nothing came. The iPhone, when I got one in my hands, was indeed the best Apple has ever made – perfectly weighted, its black colour the perfect matte with the ideal texture. By making the screen half an inch bigger, Apple has added an extra row of icons, meaning the all-important apps are now easier to get to from a homescreen. The original iPhone was a brilliant idea and the iPhone 5 is a peerless refinement of that idea.
> And yet since the first iPhone in 2007, technology has moved on. Better ideas have evolved. While the iPhone still undoubtedly offers a superb and easy experience for users, I look at how I now use my Android Samsung Galaxy S3 and, now that the app selection has caught up, I simply couldn’t do everything I now need.
> On my main homescreen is a widget that shows my emails, with the most recent ones immediately obvious and a button to start writing a new one. Apple won’t permit widgets, maybe it breaks up the view or saps their battery. It would take me longer to keep track of those emails if I had an iPhone, constantly flicking in and out of an app, or checking the details of the notification centre.
> ...


Apple iPhone 5: Why this Samsung user isn&rsquo;t switching from Android - Telegraph

----------


## Jesus Jones

Just out of curiosity, when is the Nokia 900 lumina available in Thailand?  What's the price?

----------


## hazz

> What ever happened to cthulhu?
> Got his arse kicked so moved on to easier pastures?


Dd posted that cthulhu had created a new nic and that he killed Cthulhu so the chap could spend more time with his new nic

----------


## barbaro

Let's get back to the iphone.  A toy for Thai trash, foreign trash and unedumacated stupid mother fuckerz.

Cool?

----------


## FailSafe



----------


## Anatidaephobia

Report: Apple bumps Android from top spot in US smartphone market on strength of iPhone 5 sales


Report: Apple bumps Android from top spot in US smartphone market on strength of iPhone 5 sales | 9to5Mac

On the strength of iPhone 5 sales, iOS has once again reached the top spot for smartphone market share in the United States, according to new data from Research firm Kantar Worldpanel Comtech (via Reuters). According to the report that tracked smartphone sales over the last 12 weeks ending Oct. 28, iOS now accounts for 48.1-percent of the U.S. smartphone market. That’s up 25 percent year-over-year, and it officially bumps Android into second place, but is still just shy of the record 49.3-percent it was able to capture earlier this year.

Android was down from 63.3-percent marketshare over the same 12-week period last year to just 46.7-percent today. As for the rest of the world, you can see from Kantar’s data for other countries in the chart below that Android still dominates in most other countries, including: 54.2-percent of the market in Britain, 81.7-percent of the market in Spain, and 73.9-percent in Germany.

Dominic Sunnebo, global consumer insight director at Kantar Worldpanel ComTech, comments: “The last time we saw iOS overtake Android in the US was when the iPhone 4S was released and Apple managed to retain its lead for three consecutive periods. This time we predict that Apple will beat its previous high of 49.3% and achieve its highest ever share of the US smartphone market within the next two periods.”

The report also provided some data on iPhone 5 sales, noting 62 percent came from existing Apple device owners upgrading. Apple also captured 13 percent of iPhone 5 sales from Android switchers:

The majority of US iPhone 5 sales, 62%, have come from existing Apple owners upgrading to the new device, although Apple has also benefitted from people switching from Android devices (13%), people switching from BlackBerry devices (6%) and a small number of first time smartphone owners… “Apple has always managed to maintain loyalty levels far above the competition, and this has clearly played a part in driving sales of its new device.  An impressive 92% of existing Apple owners in the US said they will choose an iPhone the next time they upgrade.

----------


## Cujo

The iphone 6 will be out before this discussion resolves itself.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Oh damn!

----------


## Dillinger

The words US and smart......

That definitely has put me off buying one now. That and the maps fuck up and itunes.

Im quite happy with the Galaxy S Advance i have, to worry too much about upgrading. 

The HTC J Butterfly would be top of my list, shame its only available in Japan though at the moment
Has a better screen than the itard one too


HTC J Butterfly unveiled with full HD, 5-inch display | News | TechRadar

----------

